# Hey Linux (Ubuntu) Code Monkeys. Can you help me out in starting to learn?



## Arcadium (Jul 13, 2009)

I've been thinking very hard on this. I really want to get into code, primarily *JavaScript (EDIT)*. I'm completely clue-less, and I have no mentors near me. I have a copy of Ubuntu, and I'm Prepared to clear a good 50 gigs of my HD and Partition Ubuntu, so I can learn the OS and the Code.

But I know nothing. What I'm asking is, Where is a good place to learn? Books, online guides, Forums, video's, whatever. I want to learn the basics of it, and go from there. Baby Steps

I'm hoping of leaving Verizon to AT&T by next year, and the way Android is taking off, AT&T is bound to get an Android Phone. If i can get into Linux Code, I'd be able to build Android apps, something I really want to do.

So, how did YOU guys learn? And good mediums. I'm Tech-savvy, and I can grasp onto concepts of technology fairly well, but I hope this is a challenging step.


Also, If I sound stupid in any of this, please point it out, but Nicely so I can learn. And help, please, if you can.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 13, 2009)

Well... what is it you want to learn specifically?  In terms of getting started with Ubuntu, you might grab a general info and handy tips book like Ubuntu Kung Fu, and you can download for free the Ubuntu Pocket Guide.

If you want to get into coding, then it would depend what language you want to take up.  Though part of the education behind my degree was coding, I haven't touched it in well over a decade (and have no desire to ever again), so I can't help out too much there, though there's a certain cat around these parts that is pretty code savvy.


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 13, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Well... what is it you want to learn specifically?  In terms of getting started with Ubuntu, you might grab a general info and handy tips book like Ubuntu Kung Fu, and you can download for free the Ubuntu Pocket Guide.
> 
> If you want to get into coding, then it would depend what language you want to take up.  Though part of the education behind my degree was coding, I haven't touched it in well over a decade (and have no desire to ever again), so I can't help out too much there, though there's a certain cat around these parts that is pretty code savvy.



Do you happen to know the specific name of the Code System for Ubuntu and Android? Or someone that does? They look rather similar, from a distance.

I'll check out the Ubuntu Kung Fu. Thanks!


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 13, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> Do you happen to know the specific name of the Code System for Ubuntu and Android? Or someone that does? They look rather similar, from a distance.
> 
> I'll check out the Ubuntu Kung Fu. Thanks!



What do you mean code-system?  What they were coded in?  Ubuntu, based on Debian Linux, is mostly C++ and Python.


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 13, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> What do you mean code-system?  What they were coded in?  Ubuntu, based on Debian Linux, is mostly C++ and Python.



How bout this. Is there a place I can learn what Code is, Code does, etc. Something you know of? I meant that, but one of the things I don't understand is really how it Pulls in.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 13, 2009)

Ugh... Pulls in?  I still don't quite get what you're asking here.

Do you want to know about coding in terms of the programming languages used to _make_ Ubuntu and its programs?  Or do you want to know about scripting within the operating system?


----------



## Xenofur (Jul 13, 2009)

You need a proper mentor. Go to your local dojo and ask to talk to the resident sensei. Make sure he carries around a stick, since lack of that indicates an unwillingness to teach students with the hard love proper code-fu requires.


----------



## Pi (Jul 13, 2009)

You're obviously totally inexperienced in the whole thing about programming and stuff. Take a class or something.

try to figure out how

```
#include <stdio.h>

int main(int argc, char *argv[]) {
    printf("Hello, world\n");
    return 0;
}
```
works

then you can graduate to things like data structures, languages that make using them easy (ruby, python), libraries, network sockets, et cetera.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 13, 2009)

Or this one:


```
Program HelloWorld(output);
begin
  writeLn('Hello, World!')
  writeLn('C++ Sucks!')
end.
```

:razz:

Seriously, Pi has hit the nail on the head.  Coding is about applying a programing language's syntax to algorithms.  You need to take an algorithm course first if you can.  Sadly, there's not much focus on this to-day, most beginner course are language specific ("Learn C++ in 9,000 easy steps"); they don't focus on the underlying algorithms and data structures at all.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 13, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Seriously, Pi has hit the nail on the head.  Coding is about applying a programing language's syntax to algorithms.  You need to take an algorithm course first if you can.  Sadly, there's not much focus on this to-day, most beginner course are language specific ("Learn C++ in 10,000 easy steps); they don't focus on the underlying algorithms and data structures at all.



Aye - and it has become grossly inefficient.  I started university with the intent of becoming a programmer as I, at one time, loved it.  Part way through, I lost my love of it in seeing how incredibly inefficient it was getting 'cause folks were building stuff in GUI compilers and using the Windows standard libraries.  Plus with all the rise in the visual tools, people were losing site of the basics, and people weren't doing the sort of step-through analysis they should have for error-free code.

Anyway, as Irre and Pi said, if it's raw programming code you're after, the OS you run is really not as big a deal as it is to start learning all the fundamentals of programming logic.

If you can answer the question "Encapsulation, Inheritance and Polymorphism are the underlying foundation of what type of programing?" Then you're ready to do some serious stuff.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 13, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> If you can answer the question "Encapsulation, Inheritance and Polymorphism are the underlying foundation of what type of programing?"



Why  of course.  (get it?  )   Also an example of steganography.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 13, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Why  of course.  (get it?  )   Also an example of steganography.



Well... you may not know that one old man, seeing as you grew up in the 19th century and all.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 13, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Well... you may not know that one old man, seeing as you grew up in the 19th century and all.



Oh I gave you the answer...its just hidden.   And yeah, we just did it on punch-cards and reel tape.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 13, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Oh I gave you the answer...its just hidden.   And yeah, we just did it on punch-cards and reel tape.



Meh - I don't see your answer.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 13, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Meh - I don't see your answer.



Why ": Oops :" of course.  *O*bject *O*riented *P*rograming Language*S*   OOP was close to the bbcode for , it struck my funny bone, and was a great example of steganography.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 13, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Why ": Oops :" of course.  *O*bject *O*riented *P*rograming Language*S*   OOP was close to the bbcode for , it struck my funny bone, and was a great example of steganography.



*claps forehead* Boo.  I would have thought that was ":blush:"  Ah well.  Correct answer.


----------



## hitokage (Jul 14, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Or this one:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


That's Pascal, right? It's been ages since I did any programming. I knew a little Turbo Pascal and took Computer Programming 1 at the community college I was attending. For Computer Programming 2 they were using C - I ended-up dropping that class.


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 14, 2009)

Well I guess I AM fucking Clue-less.

I did a l little more research. I have a question. When Irreverant stated it relied on Algorithms, I knew that. What I do want to know is, how different code languages are to others. Like, how C++ is at all Related to Javascript.

I told you guys, I'm a noob, but It's something that I look at as fun to do and learn.

I think I'd want to make the Move into Java, because Android intrigues me, but then I'd need to know where it starts. Is there anywhere online where I can find the associations of this Code Language. I'm not trying to be a Hot-shot. My Uncle is a Javascript programer, and I've seen how complicated it can get. Baby steps.

Books, History, etc.


----------



## WarMocK (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh my. Comparing Java with JavaScript is like comparing a peanut with a pool table. 

http://www.freejavaguide.com/ if you want to learn a few things about Java


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 14, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> Oh my. Comparing Java with JavaScript is like comparing a peanut with a pool table.
> 
> http://www.freejavaguide.com/ if you want to learn a few things about Java



*laughs* Yeah, good analogy.  Always wondered why they were even similarly named.

Most programming languages follow a fairly similar structure Arcadium.  Many of the newer ones take a lot of that logic structure from C.  C is pretty old now, but is widely regarded as one of the greatest of the languages, and it did a lot to lay the more standardized foundations for those that came after it.  Since I turned my back on coding a long time ago, I don't really know a heck of a lot about what's come out in the last few years (and don't really care to).

To get started, you might also try something like Bash-scripting.  It's not really pure programming in that you can't write your own software, but it will help you to get a feel for the basics and learn the concepts of variables, conditional statements, loops, counters and so on.  Just Google it and you'll see there's tons of free resources.


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 14, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> Oh my. Comparing Java with JavaScript is like comparing a peanut with a pool table.
> 
> http://www.freejavaguide.com/ if you want to learn a few things about Java



Ah. I did not know that. Java be what i'd like to learn. I'll check out that link.



ToeClaws said:


> To get started, you might also try something like Bash-scripting. It's not really pure programming in that you can't write your own software, but it will help you to get a feel for the basics and learn the concepts of variables, conditional statements, loops, counters and so on. Just Google it and you'll see there's tons of free resources.




Found this :http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html. And other link. I'll check them out after this one.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 14, 2009)

hitokage said:


> That's Pascal, right?



Yep. Ansi standard version.

Borland Turbo Pascal had a lot of extensions and shortcuts.  None of which I can remember.


----------

